# Detailed Clean 15% off Discount Code



## DetailedClean

*Want a discount code?*

Who doesn't want a discount code! Christmas has gone and the Boxing Day sales have started. So here is a 15% off discount code (*) to use until the end of January at Detailed Clean.

Use the code *Jan-2015* for a 15% discount at checkout.

DetailedClean.co.uk for Car care products

* The discount code does not apply to certain products such as polishing machines, kits of existing sale products.


----------



## DetailedClean

*REMINDER:* 15% off with the code Jan-2015; valid until 31st Jan

Detailed Clean for Car care products


----------



## DetailedClean

*Last day of our 15% off offer, get it before you miss out*

Discount code is Jan-2015


----------

